# Saving slurry for Pee



## n2tazmania (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 3 gallon of Boysenberry in the primary and I am going to try some skeeter pee from the slurry. I have ordered the stuff from Midwest but I don't know if it will arrive in time before my primary is ready to rack to secondary(don't want to let it ferment past 1.00 in primary). So my question is can the slurry be saved somehow and still work once I start the skeeter pee? Only looking at a 3-4 day difference.

Thanks guys


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure you can; put it in a bottle and keep it in the fridge until ready. Warm it back to room temp before adding to your Skeeter Pee. Make sure your bottle isn't tightly sealed, you don't want any errant fermentation to blow your bottle.


----------



## countrygirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Sure you can; put it in a bottle and keep it in the fridge until ready. Warm it back to room temp before adding to your Skeeter Pee. Make sure your bottle isn't tightly sealed, you don't want any errant fermentation to blow your bottle.



lon, can slurry sit on the counter at 72 degrees and be safe for a while (like a couple of weeks, lol)....i forgot to put some in the fridge


----------

